# Vorrei fare una Confessione a tutti voi ... Traditrici e Traditori



## Paolo78mi (12 Febbraio 2019)

Nella mia foto profilo, la vedete bene ? 
quella dove sono in boxer... ecco proprio quella...
proprio li dove ci dovrebbe essere la terza gamba...

Nei BOXER avevo messo un Calzino ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nella mia foto profilo, la vedete bene ?
> quella dove sono in boxer... ecco proprio quella...
> proprio li dove ci dovrebbe essere la terza gamba...
> 
> Nei BOXER avevo messo un Calzino ...


 il calzino lo si mette al piede non alla "gamba". 
Feticista del calzino sul biberon.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nella mia foto profilo, la vedete bene ?
> quella dove sono in boxer... ecco proprio quella...
> proprio li dove ci dovrebbe essere la terza gamba...
> 
> Nei BOXER avevo messo un Calzino ...


 Anche se fosse, non sarebbe un problema.

La cosa strana è il malcelato tentativo di autosvalutazione. Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Febbraio 2019)

I calzini sporchi da una settimana hanno il suo perché [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nella mia foto profilo, la vedete bene ?
> quella dove sono in boxer... ecco proprio quella...
> proprio li dove ci dovrebbe essere la terza gamba...
> 
> Nei BOXER avevo messo un Calzino ...



Ma cosa sarebbe, un tentativo di  "rassicurarci" tutte, o di dirci che non abbiamo guardato bene, o ancora di farci FINALMENTE guardare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cosa sarebbe, un tentativo di  "rassicurarci" tutte, o di dirci che non abbiamo guardato bene, o ancora di farci FINALMENTE guardare?


 guardona!! li ci sta solo il calzino


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guardona!! li ci sta solo il calzino


Ma cos'è, quello della Befana?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

ci sarà mica Paolo in mezzo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cos'è, quello della Befana?


 no guarda la foto che ho postato , sono quelli spaiati quando fai la lavatrice e non sai come riciclare


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cosa sarebbe, un tentativo di  "rassicurarci" tutte, o di dirci che non abbiamo guardato bene, o ancora di farci FINALMENTE guardare?


forse si sta convertendo :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no guarda la foto che ho postato , sono quelli spaiati quando fai la lavatrice e non sai come riciclare&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Quelli restano un mistero anche per me  

Comunque non avevo mai pensato ad specie di cappottino da riciclare  

Pensa che succede con i panta dimagranti....


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> forse si sta convertendo :carneval:


.... O forse crede che sia una efficace misura anticoncezionale...


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quelli restano un mistero anche per me
> 
> Comunque non avevo mai pensato ad specie di cappottino da riciclare
> 
> Pensa che succede con i panta dimagranti....


:rotfl:

Dai almeno ci fa fare una risata!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quelli restano un mistero anche per me
> 
> Comunque non avevo mai pensato ad specie di cappottino da riciclare
> 
> Pensa che succede con i panta dimagranti....


 sarebbe il colmo se funzionassero proprio con l'unica parte del corpo che non necessita di perdere l'eccesiva consistenza


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nella mia foto profilo, la vedete bene ?
> quella dove sono in boxer... ecco proprio quella...
> proprio li dove ci dovrebbe essere la terza gamba...
> 
> Nei BOXER avevo messo un Calzino ...


quindi?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nella mia foto profilo, la vedete bene ?
> quella dove sono in boxer... ecco proprio quella...
> proprio li dove ci dovrebbe essere la terza gamba...
> 
> Nei BOXER avevo messo un Calzino ...


Avevi freddo?


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Insomma hai creato una suspense sul contenuto del calzino, che era solo usato non inamidato vero???


----------



## Vera (13 Febbraio 2019)

E nessuna ti ha mai detto che hai la testa che ti puzza di piedi?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2019)

[video=youtube_share;mbE0tk_XrO0]https://youtu.be/mbE0tk_XrO0[/video]


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;mbE0tk_XrO0]https://youtu.be/mbE0tk_XrO0[/video]


Mitico


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Febbraio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se fosse, non sarebbe un problema.
> 
> La cosa strana è il malcelato tentativo di autosvalutazione. Qualcosa non torna.


è che era tanto che non scrivevo qualcosa ... ed allora mi son dovuro inventare il calzino nel boxer... fido qualsiasi donna a metterci la mano e a sfilare il Big Biberon


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cosa sarebbe, un tentativo di  "rassicurarci" tutte, o di dirci che non abbiamo guardato bene, o ancora di farci FINALMENTE guardare?


Dovete guardare guardare e farvi venire il dubbio... 
Su dai avvicinatevi allo schermo ....
ZUMMATE


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> View attachment 13826 ci sarà mica Paolo in mezzo!


ahahahahah che calzini LUNGHIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

